# Free fetility tests from This Morning TV show



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Just heard about this on ITV This Morning and they are advertising it on ******** too. Thought maybe it might help some people (I've already paid out stupid amounts for tests). Hope this is the right place to post, if not please move it on.

"On Monday 25th February 2013, we're launching Fertility Week on This Morning. With infertility on the rise, it's reported as many as one in seven couples will experience difficulties conceiving. So have you ever wondered how fertile you or your partner really are? Do you worry that age or lifestyle might be affecting your fertility? Or do you simply want to know how much time you have left before you pass your fertility peak? Well we're offering free fertility checks for women AND men throughout the week, so if you would like to take part, please email [email protected] with a name and contact telephone number. You must be over 18 and we need to receive all emails by 11am on Wednesday 20th February. For terms and conditions please visit itv.com"

Hope this helps someone

Maisy (a great name for any babies born as a result


----------

